# How often do u leave the house??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Since 5 weeks, may be once a week, :clap:boogie

Back in may,june,july, I stay at home for 7 weeks the longest ever in my life,,

when I say this people think I'm lying on them,,


----------



## imNotShy (Oct 17, 2010)

5+ days a week. If I didn't have to go to work I'd probably never leave the house.


----------



## Shooting Star (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't left the house in a few months :/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Every day. I can't stand staying cooped up inside, regardless of anxiety.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

several times a day.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Work thats pretty much it. So 5 times a week.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

A few years ago I only left the house for beer, and later vodka, and cigs. I don't drink or smoke anymore and I leave the house all the time-whenever I want to. :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All the time......running, working, shopping, mowing the yard, going to the beach, riding my bike. 
There was a time when I was afraid to leave the house.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At least once every two weeks.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

Not nearly as much as I should. In the fall and winter I stay in more.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Right now I probably get out a few times a week to go to the gym or store.

Although in the not so distant past, I've probably managed to go a full month without even stepping out the front door.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

About six days a week. It sucks eggs.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

I try to force myself to get out at least once a day (doesn't always happen though) but during the winter I go days without leaving due to the cold, dark, and weather conditions.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

About once every 5 days.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

almost everyday. I go to school and work. Sometimes I go to the mall and shop for some stuff.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Prior to 2010, I was hardly ever home; always at work, school or somewhere else other home. I'm more at home during winter though.

This year is different though because of unemployment, and me isolating from close friends I've pretty much stayed home for most the time this year.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Between 5 and 7 days a week, occasionally I stay home all day Sat or Sun but usually not.


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Everyday, I get bored staying in one place all day. It's usually just a walk or library trip, if I don't have class.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Every day. I'm probably gone more than I'm home, I'm usually only here at night.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Several times a week.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

I avoid it hardcore.
It's overwhelming riding the subway, and dealing with people. Its embarrassing and I have to start college next week so I'll have to start going out more days to campus...
might be good for me, i hope!!


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

2-3 times a month


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

work, post office, bank, shopping, a few people, not much or leisurely


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I have school and work but I usually stay home on Saturday or Sunday to recharge.


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

whenever i have to or when it makes sense...so, rarely.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nearly every day or work or college


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I picked daily but that's only because I go to college. During weekends and holidays it is very different.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Whenever I go searching for my next victim, about once a week I'd say.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I picked 4 to 6 days out of the week but it really depends on what I have going on. Some weeks are busier than others. I remember that over Christmas break, I had stuff going on every single day.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Monday - Friday.
But if I'm not working/going to school I leave home maybe once or twice a week :sus I used to dread school holidays of several weeks/months because I knew I wasn't going to go anywhere the whole time...thank goodness for work lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Every day now. Used ta always stay in on Sundays and watch footie and scratch but not anymore. 

PS - The scratching wasnt me fault, Seamus had fleas fer months!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Used ta always stay in on Sundays and watch footie and scratch but not anymore.


Ah, watching tv and scratching. That old chestnut.



And pretty much every day. Work on weekdays, even though that's just next door, and then walking the dog most days too. The days that I don't do that I usually go out in the evening so it ain't too bad.

I'd much rather just sit at home though. And scratch.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Every day now since school is back. If I didn't have that, I would stay in more because it's ****ing freezing outside. But in good weather, I like to go out a lot.


----------



## Socially Diffident (Jan 27, 2011)

If I wasn't going to school, I probably wouldn't leave at all.


----------

